# Your first kiss



## Logan (Oct 24, 2010)

*Your first kiss.*

How'd it go? I have a couple friends who completely screwed it up. I have a good time laughing at them.


Will post my story later.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 24, 2010)

whats a kiss?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 24, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> whats a kiss?


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## joey (Oct 24, 2010)

I look forward to my first kiss.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 24, 2010)

Logan said:


> How'd it go? I have a couple friends who completely screwed it up. I have a good time laughing at them.
> 
> 
> Will post my story later *once I make it up*.


 
Fix'd


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2010)

lolfail.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 24, 2010)

joey said:


> I look forward to my first kiss.


 
This saddens me.

Do I not count, Joey?


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't get it? What is that?


----------



## blah (Oct 24, 2010)

am stirr brush everytime am see wonie


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 24, 2010)

wat


----------



## emolover (Oct 24, 2010)

This isnt newgrounds you dont post crap like that on this site.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2010)

well there was this guy..


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 24, 2010)

What is this, a girls' sleepover or something?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 24, 2010)

emolover said:


> This isnt newgrounds you dont post crap like that on this site.


 
Sure you can. This is the off-topic section, and as long as it isn't blatantly inappropriate, it's fine. Also note that off-topic posts don't go into your postcount, so spam posts in this section have absolutely no value.


----------



## blah (Oct 24, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> well there was this guy..


Homophobe.



hawkmp4 said:


> What is this, a girls' sleepover or something?


Sexist.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2010)

blah said:


> Homophobe.
> 
> 
> Sexist.


 one of my best friends is a gay, so :fp


----------



## Toad (Oct 24, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> one of my best friends is a gay, so :fp


 
Doesn't mean you're not a homophobe.


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 24, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Doesn't mean you're not a homophobe.


 
Kinda like making a joke about Black people, then saying you have a black friend so it's all good. >_<


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 24, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Doesn't mean you're not a homophobe.


 
That doesn't really work.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 24, 2010)

blah said:


> Homophobe.
> 
> 
> Sexist.


 
Explain how that's sexist. I didn't say it was a _bad_ thing.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 24, 2010)

After I watched a movie, my girlfriend and I went to a dark little corner in the back of the theater. I believe this was either 8th or 9th grade. I forget.

Am I the only one so far who's comfortable enough to share this? lolz.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 24, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Am I the only one so far who's comfortable enough to share this? lolz.


 
Haha, maybe nobody else has a story. I'd share mine, if I had one. I don't kiss girls. Just paves the way for me to do things I'd rather not do, and makes them easier and more tempting to do.

::EDIT:: Andrew, that was your 555th post. =) ::EDIT::


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Am I the only one so far who's comfortable enough to share this? lolz.


No.

7th grade - after like 3 months of 'dating.' 
Was like 3ft from where I am now, in my room.

Haven't talked to her in years - I still occasionally think about her. :/


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> After I watched a movie, my girlfriend and I went to a dark little corner in the back of the theater. I believe this was either 8th or 9th grade. I forget.
> 
> Am I the only one so far who's comfortable enough to share this? lolz.


 
i didnt wanna be the first

middle school, 7th grade, girlfriend of about 2 weeks, i was walking her to art class and after she gave me a note (these were the days of note passing) i pulled her in for a kiss


----------



## blah (Oct 24, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Explain how that's sexist. I didn't say it was a _bad_ thing.


Explain how I'm accusing you of being sexist. I didn't say _you_ were sexist.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 24, 2010)

blah said:


> Explain how I'm accusing you of being sexist. I didn't say _you_ were sexist.


 
Haha he never said you said he was sexist. He just asked for you to explain how the statement was sexist.


----------



## blah (Oct 24, 2010)

It's called implication.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 24, 2010)

blah said:


> It's called implication.


 
I never implied it was a bad thing, either. For the record, I don't think it's a bad thing. I was playing on the fact that other guys _would_ think it was a bad thing.


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2010)

No you pretty much implied it was. It was your 'tone'.


----------



## Logan (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally.

Summer of 8th grade, in the back of the movie theater. I looked at her, shes smiles at says "you gunna do something?" I smile and say "Maybe." then leaned in for the kiss. Which then turned into a couple kisses/makeout. Went great, without a flaw. Still great friends with her too.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL this sounds too much like a conversation I had with Dene!

It really depends on you mean a peck, or a french kiss. I got a peck on 5th or 6th grade from a girl who had a thing for me. For a french kiss it was in 9th or 9th grade as well. It was under a bridge the at county fair. There's nothing cool about it, just a girl who I knew and she wanted to make out lol.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> No you pretty much implied it was. It was your 'tone'.


I'm sorry that my lack of smiley made you misunderstand.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2010)

owat people are actually posting their stories? 
uhh k
It was after a cubing competition last year. My bf was dropping me off at the train station. When we got there we hugged for a while, then shortly after I went in for it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 24, 2010)

SARAH THAT'S ALL WRONG! He should have kissed you first!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 24, 2010)

was lame.


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2010)

It's not my fault (maybe not yours either) that your words did not clearly express what you were trying to say...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2010)

Logan said:


> How'd it go?


 


Sa967St said:


> owat people are actually posting their stories?


 Erm, duh?  Unless you think he was just all "HOW WERE UR EMOTIONS??," in which case I'm hoping everyone's initial emotions were the same; bliss, joy, etc.


----------



## blah (Oct 24, 2010)

Eh, mine was anything but bliss. My heart was pounding so ridiculously fast...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2010)

blah said:


> Eh, mine was anything but bliss. My heart was pounding so ridiculously fast...


 
Yeah, big Tony is pretty hawt.


----------



## blah (Oct 24, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Yeah, big Tony is pretty hawt.


Think you missed this:


blah said:


> am stirr brush everytime am see wonie


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2010)

blah said:


> Think you missed this:


 You mean your first kiss wasn't a 3-way?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 24, 2010)

It was better than sex.


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahah I new this thread was going to be great. I'm glad I resisted ruining it at the third post.


----------



## Joker (Oct 24, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> It was better than sex.


 
I though kissing was a lowered version of sex lol....


----------



## Meep (Oct 24, 2010)

Pengy's belly :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dene said:


> Hahah I new this thread was going to be great. I'm glad I resisted ruining it at the third post.


 
I lurv you Deney.
Come to merica.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 24, 2010)

Logan said:


> Finally.
> 
> Summer of 8th grade, in the back of the movie theater. I looked at her, shes smiles at says "you gunna do something?" I smile and say "Maybe." then leaned in for the kiss. Which then turned into a couple kisses/makeout. Went great, without a flaw. Still great friends with her too.


lolwat.


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 24, 2010)

i read this whole thread, and i can still not understand what a kiss is.

can someone help me please?


----------



## Logan (Oct 24, 2010)

Truncator said:


> lolwat.


 
What? I see nothing weird there...


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2010)

Ya Truncator stop being a meany. Young lad just had his first kiss and wanted to share his story with the entire cubing community.


----------



## Logan (Oct 24, 2010)

@ Dene
Summer of 8th grade =/= just now...


----------



## Truncator (Oct 24, 2010)

Forgive me for my harsh and inappropriate behavior ):


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 24, 2010)

Grade 9, dating for a week.

In a subway station. holding each other, She said "goodbye" then she leaned in for a kiss.
I was liek
"BOOYA"


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 24, 2010)

It involves a parking lot.

I'm guessing. I don't actually remember who it was XD


----------



## Kurbitur (Oct 24, 2010)

girsl kisses me !


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 24, 2010)

never...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 24, 2010)

tasty.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2010)

Kissing? Never been.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Kissi...3&hq=&hnear=Kissing,+Boffa,+Boké,+Guinea&z=13


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

Fall of 8th grade. We'd been dating for like two weeks and were watching a movie. She got all excited so we kissed. She was a face eater...

Still is according to her new boyfriend. I'm buddies with him and she swims with me still. Legit though, ate my face.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 24, 2010)

It was like 8 years ago (6th grade). 
She was my cousin's friend. They both went to the rival school of mine.
I was pretty nervous and my cousin just wanted us to do it. She was kind of telling us to do it and stuff, so it was a little awkward. It was in my cousins bedroom by the way. I made her leave the room, lol. We started out with the cheek kisses, then went into the real thing. Felt good man.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh man y'all must be hot stuff. I'm too ugly to get kissed.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 24, 2010)

blah said:


> Eh, mine was anything but bliss. My heart was pounding so ridiculously fast...


 
And then he jizzed in his pants.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I could remember my first kiss. I know who it was with, but I can't remember the specific occasion. (It was too long ago.)


----------



## riffz (Oct 24, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> SARAH THAT'S ALL WRONG! He should have kissed you first!


 
Sexist.


First kiss was was just a quick one with people around so kind of boring. First make-out was down by the waterfront on a cold rainy day at band camp.  (everyone else was inside)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 24, 2010)

riffz said:


> Sexist.
> 
> 
> First kiss was was just a quick one with people around so kind of boring. First make-out was down by the waterfront on a cold rainy day at band camp.  (everyone else was inside)


D:< you...aosdjflsdkajf you..

Change your post D:<

'This one time at band camp'


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 24, 2010)

Some dance at the end of 8th grade. Her lip gloss was strange and kind of sticky(sounds more gross than it was), and she apologized for that later.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Some dance at the end of 8th grade. Her lip gloss was strange and kind of sticky(sounds more gross than it was), and she apologized for that later.


 
OMFG ME TOO! cept the lip gloss was actually tasty.

Funny. I remember both her and myself wearing pink. ossim pink.

Now ask me about breaking the vase. :3


----------



## Kian (Oct 24, 2010)

I imagine it's an awkward thing for almost everyone. It certainly was for me. No need to be worried about it, you'll eventually laugh about a lot of things you can't imagine laughing about right now. Your adolescence is far more funny a few years removed. Enjoy the awkwardness, failures, successes, and everything that comes with being totally different.


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2010)

Adolescence? Man I really fail.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 24, 2010)

Meh... I'll share mine.

I was in a tent with 3 girls. The rest is obvious.

EDIT: I feel like I just pwned everyone.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 24, 2010)

What's a girl?


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 24, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Meh... I'll share mine.
> 
> I was in a tent with 3 girls. The rest is obvious.


 
Gingers don't count.


----------



## theace (Oct 24, 2010)

Yet to come ...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 24, 2010)

riffz said:


> Sexist.



Not at all. Old School. Just like the guy should ask the girl out. The guy should propose to the woman, etc.

Morten: Just because you let those girls paint your nails pink and put make up on you doesn't mean you pwned any of us 

I think we'd get much funnier stories if we made this "first time" a bad bit more inappropriate, although for that reason, we can't


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 24, 2010)

7th grade halloween spin the bottle turned in to giant make up sesh lolol.


----------



## Johan444 (Oct 24, 2010)

It was pretty bad. Too drunk to feel anything.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 24, 2010)

First kiss?....


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Kissing? Never been.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Kissi...3&hq=&hnear=Kissing,+Boffa,+Boké,+Guinea&z=13



We have no Kissing in Europe, just:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=48°04′02″N+12°51′49″E&ie=UTF8&z=16


----------



## Lorken (Oct 24, 2010)

I didn't expect it and was a little shocked for a while.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 24, 2010)

So what do you guys think? Thread of the year behind "Do you wipe standing or sitting" and "Speedcubin"?


----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

All im going to say is that I was VERY drunk and way older than you 6/7/8 th graders


----------



## EricReese (Oct 24, 2010)

my momma told me little girls are the DEVIL. but then they show me their boobies and u no wat? I LIKED IT


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 24, 2010)

I want to see what percentage of the members are virgins. Lol, I bet it's like 99.7%.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 24, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I want to see what percentage of the members are virgins. Lol, I bet it's like 99.7%.


 
Probably because the majority of members are teenagers.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 24, 2010)

my first time was right before spanish class.

the girl asked me to close my eyes, and, since I fail at interpreting anything to do with society, I didn't realize she wanted to kiss me. But she did.

That70sShowDude: I'm part of the 99.7% :3


.... D:


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> We have no Kissing in Europe, just:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=48°04′02″N+12°51′49″E&ie=UTF8&z=16


 
Oh, I see.
Well, in California we have http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...619,-121.914124&spn=0.009678,0.01929&t=h&z=16


----------



## NeuwDk (Oct 24, 2010)

EricReese said:


> my momma told me little girls are the DEVIL. but then they show me their boobies and u no wat? I LIKED IT


 
I think I've heard that before .. anyhow, reminds me of "the waterboy" xD

My first real kiss/make out was in 8th grade, I think. Had a day off and went to the northern part of the country to see a friend, and I haven't really talked to her since xD this is lik' 4 years ago, so it's pretty heard to actually remember.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

EricReese said:


> my momma told me little girls are the DEVIL. but then they show me their boobies and u no wat? I LIKED IT


 
Win


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 24, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Not at all. Old School. Just like the guy should ask the girl out. The guy should propose to the woman, etc.


 
sex·ism 
n.
1. Discrimination based on gender, especially discrimination against women.
*2. Attitudes, conditions, or behaviors that promote stereotyping of social roles based on gender.*

So once again, what you said is unquestionably sexist.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2010)

^
just because it's "oldschool" doesn't mean it isn't sexist.society was more sexist in the older timesanyway


----------



## Owen (Oct 24, 2010)

Uhh...

Divide by zero error.


----------



## Simboubou (Oct 24, 2010)

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 24, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I want to see what percentage of the members are virgins. Lol, I bet it's like 99.7%.


 

Make a thread. I'd be curious as well.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Make a thread. I'd be curious as well.



Eh, I'll let you take that one. 

Against the rules?


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

The results of a poll wouldn't really be too valid since all the non-virgins would say they weren't virgins like it's some great accomplishment and all the virgins wouldn't post anything cause they might be embaressed that they're still virgins.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Make a thread. I'd be curious as well.


can we share storieswith that thread?

edit-^^ that


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 24, 2010)

Well you wouldn't have to post in the thread. It could just be a poll that doens't show who voted for what.

I don't think we can tell stories, haha.


----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> The results of a poll wouldn't really be too valid since all the non-virgins would say they weren't virgins like it's some great accomplishment and all the virgins wouldn't post anything cause they might be embaressed that they're still virgins.


 
Don't make it a public poll and tell people to please vote for the sake of doing the community some sort of favor.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah someone please make the virgin thread, as a favor to me. It's been more than a month since I've banned anyone


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Yeah someone please make the virgin thread, as a favor to me. It's been more than a month since I've banned anyone


 
I lol'd so hard at that one. 

And this is news to me; I didn't know you were a mod.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Yeah someone please make the virgin thread, as a favor to me. It's been more than a month since I've banned anyone



How long would you get banned for? Just wondering.


----------



## Logan (Oct 24, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I lol'd so hard at that one.
> 
> And this is news to me; I didn't know you were a mod.


 He's not. Insult him a lot and break the rules, just to make sure.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm not a mod. I'm The God Damn Punchmaster.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 24, 2010)

EricReese said:


> my momma told me little girls are the DEVIL. but then they show me their boobies and u no wat? I LIKED IT


 
Little girls have boobies?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Little girls have boobies?


 
There actually has been a rising concern of girls hitting puberty at younger and younger ages...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> There actually has been a rising concern of girls hitting puberty at younger and younger ages...


 
Due to increased hormones in our foods.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 24, 2010)

It was with your mum.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 24, 2010)

its from the Water boy....


----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

Seriously...it's not all it's made out to be!

(that was supposed to be a joke btw):fp


----------



## Joker (Oct 24, 2010)

This is a lolthread


----------



## EricReese (Oct 24, 2010)

flan said:


> Seriously...it's not all it's made out to be!
> 
> (that was supposed to be a joke btw):fp


 
This post was made with win, and bacon


----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

EricReese said:


> This post was made with win, and bacon


 
Someone got my joke. Phew. Btw I aprecciate all the bacun and stuff but I'm a veggie so I'll stick to the win thanks


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 24, 2010)

OMFG this forum is going down the drain


----------



## Truncator (Oct 24, 2010)

nou.


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> OMFG this forum is going down the drain


 
Funny how that going of down the drain began in January 2009.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 24, 2010)

Your a funny guy

But common you have to agree
Threads are just getting dumber and dumber


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2010)

As I say, they have been since about January 2009. You just only notice it now because you're beginning to get "old" around here.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 24, 2010)

nana dont give me that,
you were implying that this forum has gone bad since the day i signed up


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahah you're right. However truth be told, this forum has actually gone down the drain since about the time that I joined.

I'm sure you wouldn't disagree with that now would you? Even though you weren't around then.


----------



## Toad (Oct 24, 2010)

This forum has been going down the drain since Dan joined because he can't speak English properly. Both those posts of his contained grammatical errors. Yay.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 24, 2010)

What are you implying...


----------



## Toad (Oct 24, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> What are you implying...


 
There is nothing implied in my post, I quite clearly said it plain and simply.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 24, 2010)

hmmmmmm ok then be like that


----------



## riffz (Oct 24, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> hmmmmmm ok then be like that


 
Be clear toad.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 24, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> This forum has been going down the drain since Dan joined because he can't speak English properly. Both those posts of his contained grammatical errors. Yay.


 
Bit harsh. He's not the only one. Also, he can speak English very well. I actually find Dan to be extremely well spoken in person. He just doesn't write fantastically, but as I said, it's not like he is the only offender in the grammar department.

Also, what irritates me greatly is that in person Dan is awesome and yet online he doesn't behave in a way that represents that... DO YOU DAN?


----------



## Toad (Oct 24, 2010)

I was only joking he knows I love him really <3

And I agree with Charlie about the in person / online divide...


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dene said:


> As I say, they have been since about January 2009. You just only notice it now because you're beginning to get "old" around here.


 
ive noticed that there has been less and less cubing threads, although ive only been here about a year, and because of it i find om on here less


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> OMFG this forum is going down the drain


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> sex·ism
> n.
> 1. Discrimination based on gender, especially discrimination against women.
> *2. Attitudes, conditions, or behaviors that promote stereotyping of social roles based on gender.*
> ...


 
Well by definition, sure, but the term is usually used with negative connotation. I could have given a better response, especially since I should be used to the technicalities pulled here on the forums.


----------



## Escher (Oct 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> This forum has been going down the drain since Dan joined because he can't speak English properly. Both those posts of his contained grammatical errors. Yay.



Yay for discrimination against people with dyslexia.


----------



## Toad (Oct 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Well by definition, sure, but ...


 
I can't think of a worse way to defend yourself


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I can't think of a worse way to defend yourself


 
I can.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 25, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Probably because the majority of members are teenagers.


 
And children.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I can't think of a worse way to defend yourself


 
I can't really defend myself in the fact that I'm sexist by definition. I can say though that the word is usually meant in a negative manner and I am by no means a sexist in a negative way. By saying I'm old school that means I also open all the doors for all women (not just mine), I open car doors, I carry stuff inside from the car, etc.


----------



## riffz (Oct 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Well by definition, sure, but the term is usually used with negative connotation. I could have given a better response, especially since I should be used to the technicalities pulled here on the forums.



lol.


----------



## Dene (Oct 25, 2010)

Escher said:


> Yay for discrimination against people with dyslexia.


 
Lol dyslexia as a defense for poor spelling.

But let us not go down that road again. I don't even remember what exactly went down but I think it was the forum awards thread?


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I can't really defend myself in the fact that I'm sexist by definition. I can say though that the word is usually meant in a negative manner and I am by no means a sexist in a negative way. By saying I'm old school that means I also open all the doors for all women (not just mine), I open car doors, I carry stuff inside from the car, etc.


 
This man is a gentleman not a sexist. He's being polite and courteous. There's quite a difference between opening the door for a girl and saying "Woman make me a sandwich! And a beer while I watch football!"


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> This man is a gentleman not a sexist. He's being polite and courteous. There's quite a difference between opening the door for a girl and saying "Woman make me a sandwich! And a beer while I watch football!"


 
And there's a difference between opening a door for a girl and thinking that it's obligatory for men to open doors for women.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

It's not obligatory but if I saw a guy walking with a girl and he opened the door and walked in and just held it for her after he was already through the door I'd think he was rude and a tool. 

Ask any girl and I guarantee nine times out of ten that they'll prefer the door opening bag carrying gentlemen over Mr. "make me a sandwich"


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> It's not obligatory but if I saw a guy walking with a girl and he opened the door and walked in and just held it for her after he was already through the door I'd think he was rude and a tool.
> 
> Ask any girl and I guarantee nine times out of ten that they'll prefer the door opening bag carrying gentlemen over Mr. "make me a sandwich"


 
Of course they would...I never said that they wouldn't. Not sure where you're getting that.
But I know that many of female friends would be slightly offended if they were told by the guy that he thought it was his duty to open doors for girls.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

I can't even believe this is a debate. I follow the rule of thumb that unless the girl specifically asks that I don't open a door and be a gentleman that it's assumed I should be one. Im not sure if you were brought up to respect women but I was so I generally follow that rule.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> I can't even believe this is a debate. I follow the rule of thumb that unless the girl specifically asks that I don't open a door and be a gentleman that it's assumed I should be one. Im not sure if you were brought up to respect women but I was so I generally follow that rule.


 
Don't you open doors for men?
I'm not sure if you were brought up to respect men, but I was...


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Don't you open doors for men?
> I'm not sure if you were brought up to respect men, but I was...


 
Yes I do but we're not discussing men. We're discussing women. A gentleman isn't just nice to girls. It's an all the time thing.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 25, 2010)

I kissed my first cube about a little less than a yea ago XD


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Yes I do but we're not discussing men. We're discussing women. A gentleman isn't just nice to girls. It's an all the time thing.


 
It is relevant to discuss men if we're discussing whether a certain behaviour towards women is sexist or not.
So then, saying "One should open doors for women" isn't really telling your whole story. You shouldn't say that. You should say, "One should open doors for everybody." That statement I have no problem with.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 25, 2010)

it's obvious neither of your opinions are going to change..just agree to disagree and let others tell their first awkward stories about their first kisses


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

This is literally one of the most useless debates I have ever read on the forum. If we're looking to debate about gender relations in today's society start a new thread but we're now totally off topic and doing nothing but arguing like petty children. And it's not even a good argument. It's all technicalities and loopholes.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> This is literally one of the most useless debates I have ever read on the forum. If we're looking to debate about gender relations in today's society start a new thread but we're now totally off topic and doing nothing but arguing like petty children. And it's not even a good argument. It's all technicalities and loopholes.


 
I'm arguing perfectly intelligently, and I'm not arguing technicalities and loopholes. If you want to take your toys and go home, that's fine, but be upfront about why you're doing it.

-sigh-


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2010)

Why are you guys arguing over doors?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> Why are you guys arguing over doors?


 
I'll give you a real answer, even though I know the sole purpose of that post was to provide yourself with a feeling of superiority-

freshcuber said opening doors for women is not sexist. I disagreed, and think that if one holds doors open for women but does differently for men, that's sexist.


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2010)

There's no point in arguing an opinion like that


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

I never said that someone should open doors just for women. I said that opening doors for women and treating them fairly was not sexist.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> There's no point in arguing an opinion like that


 
So then you think pretty much all political discourse is pointless, because they're opinions?


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

Stop picking arguments with people just to boost your self-esteem. Instead of arguing against other peoples opinions why don't we all respect other peoples views, beliefs, and opinions instead of putting them down


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> So then you think pretty much all political discourse is pointless, because they're opinions?


 
"...opinion like *that* "


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> "...opinion like *that* "


 
Okay, so what are the relevant differences?

EDIT:


freshcuber said:


> instead of putting them down





freshcuber said:


> Im not sure if you were brought up to respect women but I was


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

That's a perfectly true fact. I don't know of you were raised to respect women. I know that I was. Some parents don't instill that value in their children. Some cultures don't believe on treating women as equals. I'm sorry of you misinterpreted my statement as aggressive. I was pointing out a fact.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just because it's true doesn't mean it doesn't carry an air of superiority.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

How exactly do you tell there is an air of superiority? You read words. You don't hear written sentences. The only "air" of anything you are drawing out of what I write is what you choose to give it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry, I couldn't POSSIBLY be right!


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay dude, you're taking it a bit too far now. Just take it easy. We're all friends here.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

You should really be more positive. If you always put yourself down like that it'll lead to low self-esteem and you may end up socially awkward and considering we all at home and spend hours solving a Rubiks Cube over and over I'm sure there are already people who think we're socially awkward.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

You see my point, I hope? Sarcasm is a good example of when meaning isn't literal in writing.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

You also stressed a part of the sentence though. When you stress a certain part of the sentence it changes everything. 

For example:
_My_ dog ate my cube. 
My _dog_ ate my cube. 
My dog ate _my_ cube. 
My dog ate my _cube._

All the same sentence but when different parts are stressed it picks up a different meaning. However if you were to read

My dog ate me cube. 

You can stress any part you choose to or no part at all.


----------



## Logan (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you guys know what PMs are?


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree. I stated before that we're totally off topic and this thread was definitely worth a good laugh before the debate started. We should just let it go.


----------



## teller (Oct 25, 2010)

I am going to be disappointed if this thread does not make the podcast.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 25, 2010)

teller said:


> I am going to be disappointed if this thread does not make the podcast.


 
of course it will. I have a feeling there will be a lot of interesting thread discussion, esp as pjk being the guest.


----------



## Joker (Oct 25, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> I can't even believe this is a debate. I follow the rule of thumb that unless the girl specifically asks that I don't open a door and be a gentleman that it's assumed I should be one. Im not sure if you were brought up to respect women but I was so I generally follow that rule.


 
I can't believe this debate is going on either.
Seriously. If everyone does the same thing nobody is unique.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 25, 2010)

EricReese said:


> my momma told me little girls are the DEVIL. but then they show me their boobies and u no wat? I LIKED IT


 
This thread keeps making me laugh so hard.


----------



## Dene (Oct 25, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Okay dude, you're taking it a bit too far now. Just take it easy. We're all friends here.


 
We most definitely are not.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Also, what irritates me greatly is that in person Dan is awesome and yet online he doesn't behave in a way that represents that... DO YOU DAN?


 
Your right I should be more mature


----------



## Louis McDonald (Oct 25, 2010)

Logan said:


> How'd it go? I have a couple friends who completely screwed it up. I have a good time laughing at them.
> 
> 
> Will post my story later.



LOL screwed it up, how old are you guys?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 25, 2010)

For the most part this thread has been completely off topic for 9 pages straight, or approximately 90 posts. Move the sexism argument to PM, and bring the discussion back on topic or this thread will be closed.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 25, 2010)

LOL I had no idea that me being "sexist" would spawn such a debate!

Nobody has posted any good blooper stories. If you got them, please post them. This isn't that good, but I'll attempt to start it. I ended up being the third wheel one night and my buddy and his girl kept making out, so I was frustrated (I just wanted to go home but he said "no, we're hanging out" or something similar). I eventually got fed up enough with it when he leaned in again I smacked him in the back of the head. Needless to say, they stopped making out and took me home shortly after


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> It really depends on you mean a peck, or a french kiss.


 
Your mouth -----> <---Their mouth.

This.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 25, 2010)

Well then technically all our first kisses were our mothers. Should specify otherwise


----------



## Shortey (Oct 25, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Well then technically all our first kisses were our mothers. Should specify otherwise


 
You make out with your mom?


----------



## EricReese (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought it was specified a peck counted? >_>


----------



## Toad (Oct 25, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I thought it was specified a peck counted? >_>


 
There's no point in making this argument. It's quite obvious that your Mum won't count as your first kiss just as much as a peck in the school play when you're 5 doesn't count.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 25, 2010)

She kissed me. I was stunned. Wasn't expecting it at all. Totally not romantic. We were sitting at lunch in high school and were talking and she just leaned in and kissed me.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> There's no point in making this argument. It's quite obvious that your Mum won't count as your first kiss just as much as a peck in the school play when you're 5 doesn't count.


 
What about you "Uncle" Jimmy when you were four?


----------



## EricReese (Oct 25, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> What about you "Uncle" Jimmy when you were four?


 
LOOOOOOOLL


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

Didn't have my first time yet, but did have my equal share of girls that were obsessed with me (or was that a dream... )


----------



## CuberKyle (Feb 21, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> Kinda like making a joke about Black people, then saying you have a black friend so it's all good. >_<


 

I don't see why out of all the types of different people in the world you chose black people. You kind of just compared blacks with gays (who I do not have a problem with)


----------



## Anthony (Feb 21, 2011)

CuberKyle said:


> I don't see why out of all the types of different people in the world you chose black people.


I don't see why out of all the different comments posted on this forum you chose to reply to that four month old post.

On topic:
Mine was cliché in the movies lol.


----------



## CuberKyle (Feb 21, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I don't see why out of all the different comments posted on this forum you chose to reply to that four month old post.
> 
> On topic:
> Mine was cliché in the movies lol.



because I can? If something stands out to you you're alowed to say something about it

on topic: kindergarden.... It was my birthday and we were in a bouncy house XD thy didn't really count. 7th grade was my real one. I was dating her for like 3 weeks and she really liked me and just did it one day.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 21, 2011)

CuberKyle said:


> because I can?


I'm sure Hitler had the same mentality.


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I'm sure Hitler had the same mentality.


 
Where is that like button...


----------



## CuberKyle (Feb 21, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I'm sure Hitler had the same mentality.


 
You're comparing me to hitler!? You don't even know who I am.


----------



## Julian (Feb 21, 2011)

Spin the bottle :fp


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 21, 2011)

CuberKyle said:


> You're comparing me to hitler!? You don't even know who I am.


 
He knows you don't like gays


----------



## CuberKyle (Feb 21, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> He knows you don't like gays


 
Haha that's funny though, my close friend since 6th grade is gay...


----------



## Kian (Feb 21, 2011)

Let's stop arguing and keep this thread adorable.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 21, 2011)

What are you implying?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> What are you implying?


 
He (an adult over 18) likes young children kissing each other. It's blatantly obvious what he is implying .


----------



## Kian (Feb 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> He (an adult over 18) likes young children kissing each other. It's blatantly obvious what he is implying .


 
WHOA boy.

What I meant was that this thread could be cute and sweet and people could just tell their stories about their first kiss and maybe it helps some other kids at that point in their lives deal with some of the crazy stuff that happens to everyone.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 21, 2011)

Mine involved an older girl from next door... Can't recall the very first one since that was too long ago (I was around 7... Latinos start early  )


----------



## anuradha (Feb 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> What's a girl?


 
Little girls are supposed to be made of "sugar and spice and all things nice", not sure about the big ones. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Are_Little_Boys_Made_Of?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess it doesn't count that I kissed my neighbor when I was 2? Plus, my best friend did the same, to the same girl. =P Ya, no real kiss


----------

